# minimum bar spacing for rats..



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what is it?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i woulnt have more then an inch........ not sure what the width are on the indoor rabbit cages as had a few ADULT rats in one once and never got out.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

an inch :gasp: my rats would be out of that in no time, even 10 week old rats would get out of a whole 1"x1",

if your breeding rats then the spacing will be needed to be small as what 2 week old rats will need as theyll be walking about and will get out and will die from not being fed fast, id say 1.5cm x 1.5cm absolute maximum spacing between bars for adults and 1cm spacing for if youll be having 2week old rats about :2thumb:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i just say if i can fit my finger through it, its :censor:


----------

